# Teen Talk about Geese



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

This weekend we got a few birds and I hear that there are huntable numbers in Lake Andes, SD does anybody know how many in Lake Andes.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

hey i heard that too so was there alot of birds in mitchell i didn't see anything by watertown just alot of honkers


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah we seen a few good flocks of about 500 in each about 10 miles south of Mitchell and hopfully by this weekend we have really good numbers.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i'm hopeing that south of watertown should get some birds this weekend too going to go out this weekend and the hole next week because i got spring break


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

I think my friends and i are going to camp in the field during our spring break i cant wait.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

lol so how man did u get this weekend


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

we only got two we did not want to push them to much so we only shoot a few times but it sure was fun finally seeing them.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

must of been little flocks but i'm thinking that more are pushing up because we have some nice weather today


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

It is not that nice here right now it is 15 outside and a little windy. hopfully it is going to be nicer out this weekend.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya its getting nice but there is a southwest wind so there will be migrators!


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Sweet i cant wait we still have alot of work to do before this weekend


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya me too i have to buy alot more stuff before this weekend 
so what kinda of shells do u shot field hunting


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

well i shot my 3 1/2 BB 1625 FPS shells at every thing but my friends are going to use 3inch nitro steels and 3inch BB and one guy is useing 3 1/2 BBB what are you useing?


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey ghostbuster,
how many decoys do u usually use in your spread and what kind are they?also, how many guys do you hunt with usually?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

um thinking of using 3" BB or BBB don't know for sure yet


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

ghostbuster who are you?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

cody i go to high school still


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

High school What kind of decoys do you have and how many. and how many guys go with you?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

texas rags and some FBs and i go with like 5 guys!


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

we are in high school too, all we have is 2 dozen shells and 300 snow rags and 100 blue rags and we are going with 9 guys this weekend


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

dude sweet well we have 300 snows and i think we are getting 50 blues but idk if we will hvae the FB this weekend bc of the guys is gone so..


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

cody, what store do you buy your snow decoys at?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

runnings


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

nice..... your going to hunting this weekend aren't you?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i think i'm going wih murphy and luken


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

nice...were are you going?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

um going down south


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

down by brookings or in between there?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

in between there so


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

ic....r u driving around and find them and put a stock on them or r u going to set up decoys and call them in...... :huh:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

O hey hushman its stoltenburg haha...whos joseph?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

oo hey joe gerber so you going hunting this weekend


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

so jnevad what grade u in


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

im a sr. in high school u?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

sof


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

do u still go hunting with your dad or what?


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

hey guys how u doing? Stoltenburg u going this weekend? if u arent u want to join me were going to hopefully get some good numbers this weekend


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

no i'm sixteen 
trav are u huntingfool09


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

ya thats me i heard some snows lastnight out by my house but i couldnt see them


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

thats good but i heard there is alot of snows by platte and i also heard they is some by brookings too so we should slaughter them this weekend


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

i already plan on it im dressing in my snow suit and a little shadow grass and im filling up my truck and im gone for the whole day with no hesitation i have to shot atleast one haha


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

idk if i;m going to use my snow suit but ya we are going all day and friday after school hopefully we get in them


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

ya im not sure if im going friday after school but fer sure saturday so hows school haha


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

are you guys going to set up in friday and saterday


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

yea but it's gunna be cold all week so do you think that's going to affect them at all??? where do u think ur gunna go ghostbuster?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

probley won't set up on friday that will be the scouting day but i think we will set up on saturday
and i think we might go by brookings and if there is not birds there we are going more down south so


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Shea i think we are going to take skys durango on saterday but the problem is that i need to drive or ride passanger so i think Jordan and i are going to talk to him


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

im not sure what ghostbuster is going to do but im going to go scouting a little bit on friday and bring my shotgun just in case of course and then saturday ill know what area they are in and just take off i dont think im going to feild hunt them tho but i will get permission from a couple of farmers and sit in there feild by a dugout or something like that


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

huntingfool09 said:


> im not sure what ghostbuster is going to do but im going to go scouting a little bit on friday and bring my shotgun just in case of course and then saturday ill know what area they are in and just take off i dont think im going to feild hunt them tho but i will get permission from a couple of farmers and sit in there feild by a dugout or something like that


what kind and how many decoys do you have


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

so is there anybirds by mitchell


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

i have a bunch of texas rags and some blues also but i dont use them much


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

ok...when are we going saturday morning? i work at 4 so we gotta be back


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

so how many u have trav
i got about 250


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

there are some birds around here but i think the magority of the birds are still down south by the missouri river.


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

well i havent used them for a while so idk but i think its around 300-400 texas rags and like 3 dozen blues


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

idk what time we are going to leave what time do you think Jordan like leave my place at 4 or something


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

oic i think i might go get some blue tomorrow night so and i'm going to buy a flag


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

what do you use to carry them to the feild and back?


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

where u going to go to get them?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

4'wheeler or if we really have to carry them


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

depends if the feild isnt muddy i just drive my truck out there early and set them out and if the feild is muddy i bring my wheeler and a trailer and throw eveything into the trailer and take off from there


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey ghostbuster, who do u usually hunt with? highschool friends, family or what, and how many do u go with?


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

we use a horse trailer that has a trailer that goes behind my four wheeler and on that trailer we made a crate that fits 400 rags and the stacks and we still need to buy a flag


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey what do u guys use for a call?


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

that must be a pretty nice and easy set up. Does the wheeler have troubles pulling it out there?


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

O no i have bighorns tires on my bike and if i do have problems i might be able to use my dad's 700 grizzly all i have is a 400 yamaha


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey. im from watertown. wisconsin.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

get the stuff at runnings and the 4-wheeler works and the call i use is a e-caller and i got two cd's for it
and i hunt wih my friends bc i'm 16


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah we made an e-caller and it is loud we can hear our call a mile and a half away and we have a group of 7 guys that we go with


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

mine is not that loud but we usally go wiht 5 guys but this weekend it will be wiht 3


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

and you guys are going up by Brookings?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

maybe if there is birds there we might have to go down farther south


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah i think that is the problem it is cold and i seen a few flocks of canadians flying south so i think the snows are still going to be down south


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya but it is suppose to warm up his weekend though and next week too


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah i think we are going to scout on saterday then on friday next week i think we are going to set up for the weekend


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well we have spring break next week so


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah so do we. we have thurday and friday off but i might work thurday


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

we have the whole week off


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

lucky if we had the hole week off i think we would be in Lake Andes all week and just camp there and bring the grill


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

thats a really good idea


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

lol knw kidding lol


----------



## huntingfool09 (May 4, 2007)

im game


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

idk if were going to stay any where but we might just drive back


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

huntingfool09 where do u go to school?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

he goes to watertown wiht me


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

What is this post...a bunch of high schoolers who go to Watertown? I know who all of you are, and you guys should just pick up the phone and call eachother, it would be alot easier than posting and replying on this website! Anyhow...you guys want to really hunt some snows, you will have to go to Mitchell this weekend! Good Luck!


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

if everyone came to mitchell and hunted the same field we would have tons of decoys, every goose in the county whould love to come to our party. they would not know what hit em!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i know that would be sweet
goosekiller who are u


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyhow...you guys want to really hunt some snows, you will have to go to Mitchell this weekend!

Goosekiller where did you get this information becasue for me i have not really seen any geese staying here, just a bunch flying through.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well ok we will be done there with 3 guys so


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

jordan 64 do u hunt wiht jnevad or what


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

ya and shae


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

sounds like a class reunion!!!
:lol: :beer: 
Good luck fellas, i wont be doing much spring hunting im in grad school and my mind is freaking spasing out cuz all the class!!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

o ok i see where u going to hunt then jordan have u seen many geese?


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

we shot some today but they were up there and headed south so we r going to go to lake andes on sat. we have not seen any land in mitchell


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

how many did u get well we want to shoot geese we need to all get togetehr and put our decoys togetehr and just shot the heck out of them


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah that is what we were thinking to but r u guys going to want to drive all the way to Lake Andes?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

how far is it from mitchell


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

an hour


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

oic is that were they are all at


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

that is where we got most of them last year


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

well most of them meaning one trip getting 53 and plus that is where we are hearing the reports come from anyway


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

You guys are probably going to have quite the crowd show up looking for birds the same place you you are looking if you give this much information about where you are hunting in an open forum. I would private message each other. Just helping you guys out! good luck and kill some!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

snowsforlife said:


> You guys are probably going to have quite the crowd show up looking for birds the same place you you are looking if you give this much information about where you are hunting in an open forum. I would private message each other. Just helping you guys out! good luck and kill some!


I'll second that. I've got all your spots in my GPS already. See ya this spring!

Just kidding. But seriously, shhhhh.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

why would you help eachother out when it comes to snows, the population needs to go down. now if it was canadans that is a different story.


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

I just come back from my spring run to Cabelas in Mitchell. OMG...the snows were so thick that they could not find any open fields, so the guys at Cabelas started to throw corn out in the parking lot, and in less than 5 minutes, the cars were being overtaken by snow geese landing in the parking lot. There was goose poop on all of the cars, and my buddies and I sat right off in the edge of the grass by the water pond and shot our limit in less than 10 minutes. There were 17 guys with me! You guys have to go check this spot out this weekend....I've heard rumors about Cabelas throwing out door prizes to all of the hunters on the lawn. I know I'll be there again fo sure! Good Luck boys!


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

wow if that isn't a load of bull**** how about keeping this forum to goose reports only


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

dude goosekiller what are you talking about???


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

What the ell you talking about?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

hey goose killer nice try and telling my mom at work


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont you guys have instant messenger or something??


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

We dont all know each other


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

hey jneved what u going to do this weekend then


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Icic well good luck to everyone


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya thanks man


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

jnevded so hows the weather down there
watertown got some snow but most of it melted already so i think were going to come down there this weekend so


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

we got some rain yesterday then it turned into snow, we have some that just barely covers the ground.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

oic is there still some geese down there


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

i am not sure i see some flying over yesterday and monday, but i never went and drove around to check it out, so i don't really know how many are down here.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

oic me and another buddy of mine are going scouting friday night and going to look somewhere were we can field hunt so


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

were do u guys usally hunt around watertown


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

down south a little ways and up north too so


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

yea pratically were the snows are huh


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya pretty much but we have better luck down by hamlin


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

yupp me to i was going to out this weekend but the birds arnt there yet i give it one more week and the birds should be up there


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i might go all the way down south so


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

u going down by the nebraska border or down by brookings


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

down by mitchell and maybe if there is birds by brookings we will hunt there


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

i would ove thought the litle amountof birds that were there the birds might have pushed back down south


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i know lol
but there is going to be good weather this week so i think they will push back up


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

that is what i am hoping for i got the itch real bad to get out and shot me some snows i think everbody is feeling it right now


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i have been waiting for a month it sucks waiting so long


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

i know so how many decs you guys run out in the field


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

250 to 300 texas rags


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> When I shot I make it snow


Shot should be shoot. :beer:


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

i use rags to but i mix in a few sillos have u had much luck with your rags in the past


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

my bad leo i will change that but thanks
we do good on rags but idk why lol


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

yea i don't do so bad eithier but the conditions have to be right on and weather


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i know but i have not got skunked yet so


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

ghostbuster how close do the geese get to you when your sitting in the deeks on average with t-rags.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

20 to 30 yards and sometimes they like to land way ahead of us but what can u do


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Please tell me that Ghostbuster and Duckmaster15 are two different persons and not someone talking to new imaginery friend


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Please tell me that Ghostbuster and Duckmaster15 are two different persons and not someone talking to new imaginery friend
> _________________


 :lol:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

we are two different people but nice try :withstupid:


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

how loud is your guy e-caller


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

not very but we are going to run two of them


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

where do you get your sound from, cd...what?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i got 2 CDs 
i got them from sportsmans wearhouse


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

nice we have the new cd the guy made on here, eyes to the sky, it sounds great


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

nice i wanted to get that one but i never did so
so is it sunny down there at all


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

it is sunny now but it is still really cold the geese should start flying again this weekend


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well thats good
is cold here and its snowing a little bit so


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

how is the weather there


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

snowing a little bit and cold


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

so i dont know where the geese are going to be you said you are going scouting on friday where are you going?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

um were going down to brookings and if we don't see none there we are going to go farther down


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

from water town to mitchell is a long way and from watertown to L.A. you guys are really going to have to plain it if you want to come up


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i know 
but we are all going to pitch in for gas so i guess we will see how it goes


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah that is what we do but we split it between 5 to six ppl how many do you have?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

3 or 4 we don't know if one guy is coming so..


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

we have more ppl then we can fit in the truck


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

lol jeez big party
so are u going to hunt this weekend


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah tonight we are going to go pick up our horse trailer and i have to fix the light on it then tommorw we are going scouting and then saterday we are going to go hunting


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah i im useing your school email now


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i didn't get it yet


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

ghostbuster said:


> we are two different people but nice try :withstupid:


Haha.. This is the Nodak version of MSN Messenger :lol:


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

are you able to get on your hotmail?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

no we can't get on that it is blocked


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

see if u can send it to my school email


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

i did


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

give me your email and i will send u one


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

school or msn


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone idc


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Just had to pop in to say I love the new title to this thread. So much more appropriate! :lol:


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

The name change is very good...the only thing better would have been something like this:

Watertown & Mitchell snow goose reunion
or
Watertown/Mitchell forum for kids


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

Also gotta give props to ghostbuster...the new avitar is way cooler looking than your old one! Way to go! And you signature is finally spelled right....lol


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow do you guys know what MSN is..... Use it.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well thanks goosekiller aren't u supposed to be working today?


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

GooseKiller said:


> Also gotta give props to ghostbuster...the new avitar is way cooler looking than your old one! Way to go! And you signature is finally spelled right....lol


Almost, he needs to capitalize his "I", then he will be good to go.


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

quackstacker said:


> Almost, he needs to capitalize his "I", then he will be good to go.


You have to remember, he is just a little kid, we got him to spell it right finally...cannot expect the world from him in one day! lol


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Wow, you guys are harsh. By the way, when I went to school in Watertown, we hated all things Mitchell. Has it changed since then?


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

Nope...nothing has changed...Mitchell is still the enemy....well atleast for most of us! You know though...hunting would be a different story, if I had to make friends with someone from Mitchell to get in on a good hunt, I prolly would do it! 
What year did you grauate? Now days I think the SF schools are bigger rivals than Mitchell, but they are still up towards the top of the list!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i think their just trying to run up their posts count


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey trav if you guys find any geese gimme a call and ill hunt with ya


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

ya im up for hunting, im in mitchell just hit me up on here


----------

